# Using EquiMAX to Treat Tapeworms



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Been doing some research and think that the praziquantel dose to treat tapeworms in poultry is 10 mg/kg.

Just praziquantel is hard to find, so many people find it easier to use a horse paste with praziquantel and ivermectin.

The dose equations for treating tapeworms using Equimax as follows:
100 gram (0.1kg) bird - .1 x 10 / 140.3 = 0.007 ml per 100 grams
1000 gram (1kg) bird - 1 x 10 / 140.3 = 0.07 ml per 1000 grams
1 pound bird - 1 / 2.2 x 10 / 140.3 = 0.03 ml per pound.
5 pound bird - 5 / 2.2 x 10 / 140.3 = 0.16 ml per 5 pounds.

Praziquantel dose is 10 mg/kg and Equimax is 140.3 mg/ml praziquantel.

Give orally. Books say to repeat in 10-14 days.


----------

